# 2012 Staff Shooters wanted for Bernie's Control Freak Stabilizers



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Introducing for* 2012 Custom Stabilizers*, from Robinhood Videos. We need 250 staff shooters; 3-10 in every state. If you would like to represent this exciting new line in your state and/or on Archery Talk, you will receive a 30% discount on these and other Robinhood Video products. If you like what you read and see in the following post, call us at 614-322-1038 between 11AM and 7PM (EST) and we’ll explain the rest of the program.
For the archer who wants a custom high-end carbon or aluminum Bowhunter or Freestyle stabilizers, V-bars and/or offset brackets, stylish chrome-plated or black powder-coated steel stack weights with optional BowJax or shock collar dampeners ... all built to your specifications at a greatly reduced price.

We now have 4 different types and sizes of X-Rods offered for all applications and price ranges. These .85” and .795” diameter Ultrastiff, Ultralight carbon rods come in 3 lengths: 25”, 30”, and 35” with either black or silver connectors. 

*Introducing the X-Rod PREDATOR SERIES!*

For people who prefer stiff carbon rods, we have the *SCORPION X-ROD*, see photo below. The Scorpion is .85” diameter *RIGID CARBON ROD*. (Twice as stiff as our 5/8” diameter Carbon Lite-nin Rod.) Available in 25”, 30” and 35” lengths. Includes a BowJax or Shock Collar and 3 1oz. stack weights. Available in either chrome or shiny black powder-coat. We also have SideKick rods in . .85” diameter in 10”, 12” and 14” lengths. Available with either silver or black connectors. Weights sold separately on siderods. *Retail $57*, staff shooter $40.


*SCORPION* ++++
• Rigid Carbon Rod (30” rod only 4.5 oz.) 
• Dark weave pattern 
• 3 times stiffer than our 5/8” Carbon Lite-nin Rod*
• *Retail $128 - $143* Staff Shooter* $90 for 25”, $100 for 30” & 35”*







*_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*

For the shooters who want extra-stiff rods, we have the DIAMONDBACK X-ROD HM, see photo below. (high modulus). Extra stiff, High Modulus carbon rod. Also, .85” diameter and comes in the same sizes as the regular Scorpion X-ROD, except it is twice as stiff because of the High Modulus fiber and is at least 25%-50% stiffer than we’ve ever had. Includes a BowJax or Shock Collar and 3 1oz. stack weights. Available in either chrome or shiny black powder-coat.We also have SideKick rods in .85” diameter in 10”, 12” and 14” lengths. Available with either silver or black connectors. Weights sold separately on siderods. *Retail $57*, staff shooter $40.


*DIAMONDBACK* 
• Extra Stiff High Modulus Carbon Rod (30” rod only 4.7 oz.)
• Dark weave pattern 
• 5 times stiffer than our 5/8” Carbon Lite-nin Rod*
*• Retail $195 - $209* Staff Shooter* $136 for 25”, $147 for 30” & 35”
*







*_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*


For people who want long stabilizers (25”, 30”, 35”) with ultra-stiff rods, we have the stiffest carbon rod on the market – the DRAGON EXTREME PRO! see photo below 10% to 300% stiffer than competitor’s. Extra light-weight – 5 to 6.5 oz. 33% to 60% of the price of competitor’s carbon rods. * Jet black finish.* .795” diameter. Black or silver connectors. Includes a BowJax or Shock Collar and 3 1oz. stack weights in either chrome or shiny black powder-coat. We also have SideKick rods to match in .85” diameter *jet black finish* in 10”, 12” and 14” lengths. Available with either silver or black connectors. Weights sold separately on siderods. *Retail $57*, staff shooter $40.
*Limited time only!*


*DRAGON EXTREME PRO* 
• Ultra Stiff High Modulus Carbon Rod (30” rod only 5 oz.)
• *Jet black finish *
• 7 times stiffer than our 5/8” Carbon Lite-nin Rod*
*• Retail $230 - $250* Staff Shooter *$160 for 25”, $175 for 30” & 35”
*
* approximate stiffness: The Dragon Extreme Pro is the stiffest carbon rod in archery, but at a greatly reduced price.














*_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*


*NEW LITE HAWK STABILIZERS! 30-40% lighter than any other in the U.S, see photo below.*.
After many prototypes and 2 years of hearing “I want to balance my bow, but I don’t want a lot of extra weight”, we are responding to that need with an ultralite 3.4 oz for a 30” rod (.795” dia.) weave pattern stabilizer. We engineered connectors that were 3 times lighter for the front rod than any others out there (only .4 oz. for a pair) by cutting out all unnecessary aluminum, (our new “gun cylinder” design) but still keeping the structural integrity. Then we went after the carbon tube design and came up with superior stiffness-to-weight ratio, with ultralite construction. The result.... THE NEW LITE HAWK.
Side rods are approximately 2 ounces and .795” diameter. Are available in 10”, 12” and 14” lengths. *Retail $57*, staff shooter $40. (Weights and dampeners are sold separately.)

*LITE HAWK* 
• Extremely high Stiffness-to-Weight ratio (30” rod only 3.4 oz.)
• Dark weave pattern 
• 30%-40% lighter than any U.S. stabilizer
*• Retail $114 - $128* Staff Shooter *$80 for 25”, $85 for 30” and $90 for 35”*
•	Weights sold separately









*_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*

*Disc Weights *Stylish “wet-look” gloss black Powder-Coated steel or Chrome Plated steel disc weight. 1 ¾” diameter. Choose from 5 weights: 3, 4, 5, 6, and 8 available in shiny black and chrome. 9 & 12 oz. weights are 2 3/8” diameter. Available in matte and shiny black finish only. Retail $16-$23 (3oz. to 8 oz.) Retail $25-$29 (9 oz. to 12 oz.)
Staff Shooter $11-$16 (3oz. to 8 oz.) Staff Shooter $17.50-$20 (9 oz. to 12 oz.) See photo 20










*Stack Weights* 1 oz. (1” and 1 ¼” dia.) and ½ oz. (1” dia.) stack weights. Available in shiny black, matte black and chrome.* Retail $7.00*, Staff Shooter $5.00 each.
See photo below










Staff shooters are now being signed up to rep this new rod. (Call 614-322-1038 for more info or go to our Lite Hawk thread, “NEW LITE HAWK STABILIZERS 30-40% LIGHTER THAN OTHERS at DISCOUNT PRICES!!”) 

Single Sidekick bracket with 45 degree drop (picture #15 and #16) or Offset Knuckle or VBar knuckle (picture #14, #17) with “Gator Grip” teeth and 360 degree adjustability, allows you to balance your bow as an alternative to V-Bars. 
















AND ...All of the Control Freak Stabilizers, have a 30 day money back guarantee. If these don’t perform as advertised, send them back (in resellable condition), and we’ll send you a full refund, (minus freight) no questions asked !!!

Call 614-322-1038 11:00AM-7:00PM 7days a week! We take Visa, MasterCard, Discover and PayPal.
Photos coming next week.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Enjoyed talking to you today Bernie. i'm sure my wife will like her new stab!!! thanks again for taking the time to call and helping me decide which stab to get!! Shawn


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> Enjoyed talking to you today Bernie. i'm sure my wife will like her new stab!!! thanks again for taking the time to call and helping me decide which stab to get!! Shawn


Thanks for calling!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Bernie i received my wifes control freak today. Great looking Stab. Thank you!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 1bigndarcher (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey bernie thanks for another great stabilizer will have another bow in a month cant wait to order another


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

1bigndarcher said:


> Hey bernie thanks for another great stabilizer will have another bow in a month cant wait to order another


Glad you liked it!


----------



## Love to shoot (Mar 14, 2010)

I love my Control Freak. It has helped my ability to hold the bow on target. Looks cool too. Thanks Bernie. FYI, I have sported the 12 inch Stab at two 3Ds and and two night indoor shoots. Lots of comments and potential buyers. Can I get any more patches?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Love to shoot said:


> I love my Control Freak. It has helped my ability to hold the bow on target. Looks cool too. Thanks Bernie. FYI, I have sported the 12 inch Stab at two 3Ds and and two night indoor shoots. Lots of comments and potential buyers. Can I get any more patches?


PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Great looking stabs 
Do you have camo


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

KILL EM ALL said:


> Great looking stabs
> Do you have camo


 WE have lost camo...call me at 6143221038 1pm-7pm EST


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

Can't wait to get out on the course


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

the 6oz weight is working out perfect!!
Thank you.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> the 6oz weight is working out perfect!!
> Thank you.


Glad you like it!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

what country are they made in?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Ohio, USA


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a 7 yr old who who placed 2nd at state nfaa and 1st at sectionals last year. He will be shooting lancasters,Vegas,and nationals this year. He won his flight at indoor nationals last year. What does he need to do to get on your staff?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

wolfdenstrings said:


> I have a 7 yr old who who placed 2nd at state nfaa and 1st at sectionals last year. He will be shooting lancasters,Vegas,and nationals this year. He won his flight at indoor nationals last year. What does he need to do to get on your staff?


Call me at 6143221038 and I'll explain the program to you.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

closed


----------

